# 2001 - Ignition coil #2



## arzak (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,
I posted message on jan30, but in canada we do not have autozone, so I paid dealer to tell me code on MIL.
service guy told me it is Cylinder 2 coil.
I have pathfinder 2001, the one that has old dash and manual 4x4 stick, but "new" 3.5 engine. 
Dealer wants 140 for coil + 95 labor to replace ign coil.
can someone tell me if I can do it myself (I think it should not be hard) and also where to get cheaper part (part # 22448-4W010).
another question: dealer also told me that if one coil goes bad, they all wil go bad in 6 month, true or false?
hate to spend so much money, but want t know to plan.

thanks again, sorry if it was not the right place for those questions.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

arzak said:


> Hi,
> 
> Dealer wants 140 for coil + 95 labor to replace ign coil.
> 
> ...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ignition coils due not "communicate" with each other....and the diagnosis of coils in Pathfinders is no differant than that of the Maxima. The problem lies in intermittant failures and what code is set. There are times when duplicating the misfiring coil and isolating it to the exact coil(s) can be difficult. In the best of circumstances, the ECM will set the code for the exact coil or coils that is/are misfiring (ie DTC P0302, etc.). However, many times, there will only be a code for a primary ignition system failure (P1320) and no other. Per the TSB's addressing the coil issues, if there is a code that identifies the misfiring coil, the technician is to replace the malfunctioning coil. If only the P1320 code is present and the misfiring coil(s) cannot be identified, then the whole set of coils is to be replaced. 

It is possible that another coil could fail in the future, but to say that they all will or even any will in the future is a lie. There's no way for anyone to know the answer to that question, just like there's no way anyone can tell you your engine or transmission or any other part will last. 

You can find a number of dealers at Parts.com - Find any part for any item. A quick check shows the coils selling for about $65 (US). [ "Nissan Parts" Online Parts & Accessories Catalog ] The #2 coil is the first coil on the left, or driver's side bank. FYI, coils #2-6 are all the same part and #1 is differant. Replacement is relatively straight forward. You may need to remove the air cleaner lid and air duct out of the way.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> Ignition coils due not "communicate" with each other....and the diagnosis of coils in Pathfinders is no differant than that of the Maxima. The problem lies in intermittant failures and what code is set. There are times when duplicating the misfiring coil and isolating it to the exact coil(s) can be difficult. In the best of circumstances, the ECM will set the code for the exact coil or coils that is/are misfiring (ie DTC P0302, etc.). However, many times, there will only be a code for a primary ignition system failure (P1320) and no other. Per the TSB's addressing the coil issues, if there is a code that identifies the misfiring coil, the technician is to replace the malfunctioning coil. If only the P1320 code is present and the misfiring coil(s) cannot be identified, then the whole set of coils is to be replaced.
> 
> It is possible that another coil could fail in the future, but to say that they all will or even any will in the future is a lie. There's no way for anyone to know the answer to that question, just like there's no way anyone can tell you your engine or transmission or any other part will last.
> .


What can I say, that's what the dealer told me when I had my last one replaced. Their word, is of course, taken with a grain of salt. I know they wanted to get me for $1K for all 6, but I wouldn't let the man drag me down!:woowoo:


----------



## arzak (Jan 22, 2007)

thankks a lot.
actually i were having this problem for a couple month now, but it was intermitent. first check with dealer was "code is generic and you need to replace 6, but it is costly so you better wait, until computer can pick up right coil and then replace only that one". so I did wait for about 2 month and now the second diagnostic (dealer did it for free) showed second coil. I will check US on-line stores. thanks again. it is also good to know where the coil 2 is (first on left on driver's bank). thanks again, appreciate your help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The problem with most dealers (not just Nissan) I find is that the service advisors or writers seldom have enough mechanical experience to be able to give the customer the facts. Many are hired for their "sales persona" rather than their mechanical aptitude, which can create some real customer service problems. Having worked in dealerships for nearly 20 years, most of them Nissan, and being a Nissan Master Tech, I've caught or heard many of them telling outright lies to the customers either due to them not knowing what they are talking about, not listening to the technician explaining the problem or knowing what the technician is talking about, or just trying to upsell as much work as possible regardless of whether it's needed or not. I'm not saying they are all like that, but there is certainly a fair share!


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> Having worked in dealerships for nearly 20 years, most of them Nissan, and being a Nissan Master Tech, I've caught or heard many of them telling outright lies to the customers either due to them not knowing what they are talking about, not listening to the technician explaining the problem or knowing what the technician is talking about, or just trying to upsell as much work as possible regardless of whether it's needed or not. I'm not saying they are all like that, but there is certainly a fair share!


:thumbup: thanks for your post. good info to know. we've covered the SES light, coils and sensors so many times in here, be good to get a master tech's point of view.


----------



## STR1PES (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry. i don't have a pathfinder, but i have a *2001 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.8*

It has 207,000 miles on it. I was told Ignition Coil 2 was bad as well.

So I'm buying new plugs and replacing the Coil. Question though. I'm a car maintenance rookie. Is a ignition coil easy to replace?

And from me popping the hood looking at the car from the front..Which coil would number 2 be?

Any help would be MAJORLY apprectiated.

Thanks!!!


----------

